
Jolla Mobile: website launch and Sailfish OS sneak peek - rmldsky
http://www.jolla.com/
======
barredo
Isn't this "Meego" based. There's an Android logo at 0m50
<http://cl.ly/image/2D1l2X470d3C> does it means it will run Android apps or
that is an Android fork?

Edit. [http://www.slashgear.com/jolla-planning-3-5-phone-with-
andro...](http://www.slashgear.com/jolla-planning-3-5-phone-with-android-app-
compatibility-20243313/) It will run Android apps. Nice.

~~~
recoiledsnake
Does that mean Jolla will be banned from shipping on any phone from Samsung,
HTC, Acer, ASUS, Lenovo, LG, Sony, Motorola(cough), Huwaei, Toshiba, Dell, ZTE
etc. ?

[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/09/google-blocked-
acers-...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/09/google-blocked-acers-rival-
phone-to-prevent-android-fragmentation/)

What major OEM is left to make the phones? Nokia? (har har) Apple? (Yeah
right.) RIM?

------
adityab
I am happy.

I've always wanted a real Linux phone that is well-supported both by a
community and a commercial vendor.

Consider the alternatives: iOS and WP are closed, Android is based on Linux
but needs a JVM to do most things - and of course is heavily controlled by
Google.. Why is a true Linux phone where you can run native apps important?
Because you can port existing libraries that people have worked hard to make
on the desktop, easily onto the phone, and create awesome experiences without
reinventing the wheel - consider Telepathy-supported unified IM.

You could also do lots of geekery - use your phone as a first-class
development device (I've served a couple of websites for development work
straight through my N900 over 3G, running a LAMP stack on the phone, while
coding the whole thing in a shell using Vim and it's associated addons, _right
on the phone_ ). That's not the point here though.

The point is that this gives you true freedom to do whatever you want. This
involves building amazing apps, porting excellent libraries previously used on
the desktop, and lots more.

From what I've read, I'm assuming that Sailfish lets you do all that.

~~~
mtgx
We'll see. I saw an interview with them this year, and something they said
worried me. They basically admitted their OS would be heavily controlled by
carriers, but they tried to spin it as "working very close with carriers". If
that's the case, it might provide an even worse experience regarding carrier
bloatware and whatnot than Android.

Plus, leaving the control up in the air, means that it could become as
fragmented as the Linux world - which is much more fragmented than Android. At
least you can run an Android app on virtually any Android-based phone.

To be honest, I'm more excited about Firefox OS. I even like its UI more than
this, which looks like a mix of different UI ideas from different operating
systems. Not that I have anything against borrowing ideas and building on them
- it's just that I don't think the result is very good.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
What is your expectation for the relationship between a manufacturer and
carriers? The carriers are their customers. If they want to stay in business,
they have to make their customers happy, like any other industry. The idea
that they are going to put their foot down and strong-arm the carriers is not
a realistic one. I take that comment to mean Jolla wants to stay in business.

~~~
recoiledsnake
Hopefully they take and stick to a stand that preinstalled carrier bloatware
should be able to be uninstalled very easily and disallow always running
services like on WP.

This is a happy medium between the hardline no-preinstalled-carrier-apps of
iOS and the anything-goes Android phones.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Jolla has no clout. They can't take a stand on anything. The best they can do
is build it into the system that all apps can be uninstalled and hope no one
at the carrier brings it up.

------
rmldsky
Additional video, showing Sailfish OS in use:
<http://www.katsomo.fi/?progId=154747> Person in video is Marc Dillon, CEO of
Jolla.

~~~
ccozan
Youtube version: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHn3qp_E3_A> for those who
don't have Silverlight.

------
MrBhoot
I must say it is really an innovative and a usable UI concept. It seems that
Jolla has all those MeeGo engineers from Nokia who developed the Swipe UI of
N9.

The pulley menu is a great conept. You slide the menu to make the selection.
Nice touch.

Another useful feature is the stuff you can operate on the "multitasked
windows". I wonder though, how would the UI display more than 4 multitasked
windows - displaying smaller icons or may be provide a horizontal navigation
for 4+ windows.

Definitely an OS worth waiting for. It would be awesome if I can deploy it on
my N9!

~~~
Maakuth
Deploying on N9 seems to be a real possibility. Currently they seem to be
doing their development on N950, the qwerty-equipped sister model of N9 that
never was brought to the market.

~~~
TwoSheds
That's great news! Maybe I'll find some use for my N950 soon.

------
rwbt
I hope Sailfish implements the Swipe UI from N9. That was one of the best UI
paradigms in recent years.

~~~
tominated
You and me both. I miss it whenever I use a phone that isn't my N9. It just
seems so natural. The actual shape of the phone helped a lot though - I don't
think it would work as well if the front was completely flat.

------
moondowner
Any screenshots?

~~~
dsarle
There is also a hands-on preview here:
[http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/11/21/jolla-comes-out-
of-h...](http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/11/21/jolla-comes-out-of-hiding-
launches-sailfish)

